# Wie kommt sie darauf?



## gonzalo attenborough

Wie kommt Sie darauf? 
Aca no es necesario de un contexto para aclarar mi duda. Esta frase la traduzco como por qué lo pregunta? Les parece la mejor traducción posible o hay alguna más apropiada?


----------



## elroy

Sí, ¡el contexto es necesario! Haznos el favor de brindarnos el contexto *siempre* que dispongas de él. Cuando no estás seguro de la traducción de una frase, tampoco puedes saber si el contexto es necesario.


----------



## heidita

Es cierto que el contexto siempre es recomendable. 

De momento tu traducción puede ser acertada, pero hay muchas posibilidades.

*¿Y cómo se le ha ocurrido eso?*

Eso sería una de ellas.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

*WIE KOMMT SIE DARAUF*, dass Sie krank sind ?  En esta contexto entonces la posibilidad expuesta por heidita es la más adecuada, no?


----------



## heidita

sí, 

¿Cómo se le ocurre...

¿ Pero por qué piensa...

Ten en cuenta que tú dijiste ¿Por qué lo pregunta? No tiene porqué ser una pregunta.

Ich habe dich gestern mit einer Frau gesehen. 
Aber, wie kommst du denn darauf!

(Pero ¡¡qué ocurrencia...!!)


----------



## COMPADRITO

En algunos casos m,e parece que puede llegar incluso al "que disparate pensa algo por el estilor"


----------

